# Diferencias entre BJT y JFET



## rdp (Jun 10, 2007)

Disculpen, pero soy alguien que apenas inicia en esto de la electrónica, y me sería de gran ayuda si me respondieran estas 3 preguntas:

* Como le afectan los capacitores a los BJT y al JFET?

* Cual es la respuesta a baja y a alta frecuencia de los transistores BJT y JFET?

* A grandes razgos, como se hace y cual es la diferencia entre un amplificador usando BJT y uno usando el JFET?

 Bueno, eso sería todo, en verdad les agradecería infinitamente que me ayudarán a resolver estas dudas.

 Saludos, y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## RjSa (Jun 14, 2007)

Bueno te ayudo con lo poco que se por ahora, corrijanme si me equivoco.

Primero, sabras que la diferencia entre los BJT y los JFET es el parametro de activacion por llamarlo de alguna manera, los BJT se activan o desactivan con un corriente en su base y los JFET se activan con una diferencia de potencial entre el GATE y el SOURCE.

Como respuesta a la primera pregunta te puedo decir que los capacitores afectan a los transistores en las frecuencias de corte del amplificador.

Por otra parte, la respuesta a baja frecuencia de un amplificador se calcula, haciendo el modelado del amplificador en AC y calculando la resistencia equivalente que ve un capacitor y para el momento de este calculo, cortocircuitar los otros capacitores que no se estan estudiando. Esto se repite para cada capacitor presente en el circuito. 

Luego la frecuencia de corte que da cada capacitor se calcula mediante la formula: 
f=1/(Req * C * 2pi)

En alta frecuencia aparecen capacitores parasitos entre los pines del transistor y se calculan igual que en baja, con la diferencia que los capacitores de media, que son los que trabajaste en baja frecuencia ya estan en estado estable, esto es que se encuentran cortocircuitados.

La frecuencia en alta te la da la misma formula.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Franco_80 (Jun 15, 2007)

Bueno, voy a tratar de responderte.
La diferencia mas importante entre los dos, es que el JFET por su estructura, tiene una gran impedancia de entrada, ademas es mas inmune al ruido que un BJT, pero por otro lado, su respuesta en frencuencia es menor, o sea que son mas lentos y su frecuencia de corte superior es mas chica, ademas son menos lineales.

En general, en los amplificador, como en todos los items de la ingenieria, se aprovecha lo mejor de cada uno, por lo que un amplificador, en general, estaria compuesto por transistores JFet y BJT.
Saludos.


----------



## washimosfet (Abr 12, 2010)

Salu2 a todos  aca les dejo un ppt que explica mas detallado sobre los fet y de paso las diferencias con el bjt me sirve de mucho y ahora lo comparto, yo mismo lo subí; espero que les sirva jejeje... :estudiando:


```
http://www.slideshare.net/washimosfet88/transistoresfet-3700018
```


----------

